# Crappie Flies, let's see em.



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm going after crappies with a fly rod this spring, looking for inspiration for patterns. What are you guys using? Post pics if you can.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

Usually white and flashy flies are what I use to catch crappies. Marabou or rabbit gives the flies motion that crappies really like. Here's a few patterns I use


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice fly, what kind of paint are you using on the eyes?


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

The eyes are actually just prepainted bead chain. I'm not really sure why I bought pink, but the fish seem to like it.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

What is the strips u use under the fly?..I see the silver flashabou but what about the white speckled strips?.what material is that?

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I like that pattern..is there a step by step anywhere?

Here is one I've been tying

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

The speckled material is spinnerbait skirt material, a very cheap way to get rubber legs in a huge variety of colors. 

To tie the bottom pattern...
1. Tie in dumbbell or bead chain eyes on top of the hook shank just behind hook eye.
2. Tie in a piece of white zonker rabbit strip at the bend with the hair facing under the hook shank( it will ride hook point up so you want the hair to be up while it's swimming)
3. Tie in a few strands of any fish material and 2 rubber legs. That is the tail. 
4. Tie in cactus chenille, ice chenille, estaz, or any other chenille and wrap foreward. Tie down just behind the eyes.
5. Tie in a few strands of flash material and rubber legs so that they reach about to the hook point (they should be on too when the hook is inverted.
6. Whip finish. It's a pretty simple fly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Real similar to my #1 crappie fly. It's one of the easiest flies I tie, usually takes 4-5 minutes or so. You can tie it in other colors but white is my #1 also.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Is that jus t chenille over marabou? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Hook: size 6 4XL streamer hook
Weight: small brass dumbbells
Tail: white zonker strip and some flash
Body: Ice Chenille
Topping: rubber leg material


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Fishfray: I like those flies, I might have to experiment with those, Im just getting into tying flies thanks to VFisher who posts on here from time to time. 

I tried fly fishing for crappie a little this past fall and did well on White as well. White biggers with a bead head worked great for me.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I got a little creek not to far from me that gets a run of spawning white bass. I think these will work. Great post for my use. Thanks guys!!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Great stuff guys, keep those pics coming. I've not tried for crappies much but the time I did, small brown Wholly Buggers did well. Has anyone else found brown effective?


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I have caught crappie on small brown streamers, but only in very clear water. The Huron river in michigan to be exact. Normally baitfish colors work best. Crappies don't really feed on the bottom dwelling baitfish like darters and sculpins that are brown. That being said, they are opportunistic and if they are actively feeding, they should hit anything that will fit in their mouth.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I normally use a White Wlly-bgr but Marabou Clousers worked best for me last season on both crappie and Wht bass. I tend to fish smaller sizes than most fisherman but I am often fishing smaller streams and clear water. These are size 10.
Good-Luck and Good-Fishing


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Tying them on a small jighead. Been tying some of these up this weekend.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I think this might work well haven't fished for Crappie on the fly but red and white work well with spin gear its a Bugger with a deer hair head


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

V Fisher I like that a lot. I've not worked a lot with deer hair to figure out how to get it to do that!
Mine have a lot of chartreuse because when I fish them with spinning gear its always white or chartreuse that works.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## R.Cole (Feb 8, 2015)

Couple quick ones I tied up to go try today (aside from the nymphs up top). Red and white always do the trick... Out of white chenille tho


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

FL here is some chartreuse and white Ill have to find some crappie fish up north to give these guys a try


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

You know what Im looking at these things they may do well for steel they look like a egg sucking leach


----------

